# Hab heute Besuch bekommen



## inge50 (23. Aug. 2006)

Hallo,

heute Nachmittag hockte ich vor meinem Teich und zupfte an den Pflanzen rum,
spürte eine schnelle Bewegung neben mir und anschließendes plätschern.
Gesehen habe ich erstmal nichts.
Hab dann gedacht, waren vielleicht doch die Fische.

Sitz wieder auf der Terrasse und höre ein krächzen. Oma sagt sofort, das war ein Frosch.
Ich nur, kann nicht sein. Hier gibt es keine __ Frösche, hab nie welche in der Umgebung gehört. Warte ja schon seid Jahren, das mal einer vorbeischaut.

Ich also wieder zum Teich, und siehe da, es war tatsächlich ein schöner grüner Frosch, der in unserem Teich saß. Ganz ruhig und bewegungslos, hat nur mal gezwinkert.

Jetzt fiel mir auch auf, das nicht ein __ Wasserläufer mehr da war. Die hat er sich wohl schon alle geholt.
Könnt ihm noch ein paar Ameisen anbieten, davon hab ich genug.

Ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, das Frösche im August auf Wanderschaft gehen?

Werde Morgen mal nachsehen, ob er noch da ist.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dr.J (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo Inge,

es schient so, also würden sie im Juli/August auf Wanderschaft gehen. Habe auch erst seit dieser Zeit einen wunderschönen __ Teichfrosch als Neuling in meiner WG.


----------



## inge50 (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo,

hab heute Morgen sofort nachgesehen, noch ist er da. Er saß am Teichrand und schaute ins Waser.

Ich glaube aber nicht das er bleiben wird. Zum Überwintern ist der Teich einfach zu klein. Er wird bestimmt auch nicht genug Futter finden.
Kann doch nicht auch noch den Frosch füttern. Wüßte auch garnicht womit.

Werde mal weiter beobachten, vielleicht geht er auch zum Nachbarn der hat einen größeren Teich.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Annett (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo Inge,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Gast.
Ich hab die ja zuhauf am Teich hocken... Jürgen kann das bestätigen (da fällt mir doch glatt noch was ein  Wolltest Du nicht noch was mitnehmen Jürgen?).

Du kannst dem Frosch ja mal einen Mehlwurm aus dem Zooladen anbieten. Wenn es Dich nicht zu sehr anwidert... manche haben sich so schon handzahme __ Frösche herangezogen. Vielleicht nimmt er auch Regenwürmer 
Was sie auch fressen: geflügelte Ameisen.  Meine Cam war für die Dokumentation leider zu lahm. 

Manche Frösche überwinterm im Teich, andere graben sich in Teichnähe ein.
Kann man nur hoffen, dass Deiner schlau genug ist und bemerkt, dass es für ihn im Teich eng werden könnte.


----------



## Dr.J (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo Annett,

jetzt machst Du mich verlegen. Was wollte ich bei dir mitnehmen?  Habe es vergessen.  Ja Ja das Alter.


----------



## inge50 (24. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo Jürgen, hallo Annett,

heut Nachmittag hat er sich wohl erschreckt, als ich die Fische gefüttert hab.
Er machte einen Satz und verschwand im Teich, hat sich unter die Minze versteckt.

Vor __ Würmer und __ Schnecken bin ich nicht fies. Ich überleg mir noch ob ich ihn füttere. 
Einerseits freu ich mich, dass ich einen Frosch am Teich hab, andererseits weiß ich nicht, ob ich ihm mit dem Füttern einen Gefallen tue. Am Ende bleibt er, und weiß nicht wo er überwintern soll.

Ich werd mal sehen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## inge50 (25. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo,

Heute Morgen lag mein Gast im flachen Wasser. Er sah gar nicht mehr so Gras grün aus, mehr bräunlich. Als er dann mittags wieder in der Sonne auf einem Stein saß war er wieder richtig grün.
Können denn __ Frösche ihre Farbe ändern oder der Umgebung anpassen?
Vielleicht liegst ja auch an der Sonne oder der Helligkeit.

Heut Nachmittag hab ich ihm zwei Regenwürmer gebracht, er guckte so dumpf  vor sich hin.
__ Regenwurm vorsichtig auf Stöckchen zu ihm hin balanciert und Wurm fiel vor ihm auf den Stein.
Ruckzuck hatte er diesen verspeist, freu.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Annett (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo Inge,

na wenn das nicht nach einer beginnenden Freundschaft klingt 

Bezüglich Färbung kannst Du Dich hier weiter belesen... war erst letztens ein Thema...


----------



## gabi (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hi Inge und Annett,

ich hab den Beitrag damals nur überflogen. Hab selber die Erfahrung gemacht dass meine Grün-__ Frösche morgens immer dunkel sind und mit steigender Temperatur wird die Haut immer leuchtender grün. Hängt meiner Meinung nach von der Umgebungstemperatur ab.


----------



## inge50 (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Danke Annett und Gabi,

ich dachte schon ich wäre farbenblind.

Seid gestern Abend hab ich ihn leider nicht mehr gesehen.

Vielleicht ist er weiter gewandert, dass er sich nur zwei Tage bei uns ausgeruht hat.

Werde weiter beobachten.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Elfriede (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo allen Froschliebhabern,

leider kenne ich mich mit Fröschen gar nicht aus und war bis gestern auch der Meinung, dass es hier auf Paros keine __ Frösche gibt.
Mein Mann rief mich gestern in den Garten und zeigte mir einen knallgelben, kleinen Frosch, der es sich in seiner Werkzeugkiste bequem gemacht hatte. Als wir den Frosch auf den Kies setzten war er plötzlich grün. Er ließ sich fotografieren und verschwand dann wieder. Ich will zwei Fotos einstellen, vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Frosch ich da abgelichtet habe. Das Kerlchen war vielleicht 5-6 cm groß und die anfänglich gelbe Farbe war nicht gelbgrün sondern ein richtiges, leuchtendes  Sonnenblumengelb. 

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## jochen (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hi Elfriede...

dazu hab ich keine Ahnung aber schau mal hier nach, ich finde eine interessante Seite für dich.
Vielleicht findest du etwas?

http://www.herpetologie.naturkundemuseum-bw.de/album.php?welt=album&land=griechenland&region=griechenland


----------



## Elfriede (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo Jochen,

danke für die hilfreiche Seite, die mir auch bei der Identifizierung anderer Tiere sehr hilfreich sein wird.

Da es hier in weitem Umkreis, außer meinem Teich, kein Wasser gibt, hoffe ich, dass der kleine Frosch wiederkommt.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Frank (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich würde sagen, du hast da einen schönen kleinen Laubfrosch zu Besuch gehabt.


----------



## Elfriede (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo Frank,

ja, das denke ich inzwischen auch. Was mir allerdings sonderbar erscheint ist das kräftige Gelb um das Maul und an der Seite entlang. Auf allen Abbildungen, die ich inzwischen gefunden habe, ist dieses leuchtende Gelb nicht zu sehen, diese Teile sind in der Regel eher dunkelbraun. Auch von einem blitzartigen Farbwechsel steht nichts geschrieben. 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Blue Charon (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo Elfriede,

google doch einfach mal Laubfrosch und Farbwechsel. Blitzartige Farbwechsel sind für __ Laubfrösche normal. Und wenn man die Augen und die "Pfoten?" auf deinen Fotos betrachtet, ist auch das ganz typisch für Laubfrösche der unterschiedlichsten Arten.

Gruß aus Braunschweig

Georg


----------



## Elfriede (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Danke Georg,

ich habe gegoogelt und viele Informationen zum Farbwechsel bei Laubfröschen gefunden. Alles passt zu dem kleinen Frosch auf meinem Foto, nur der Lebensraum Paros nicht, denn die Insel ist sehr wasserarm, die Vegetation ist karg, Feuchtgebiete, Tümpel und Teiche gibt es auch nicht.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Martin a. B. (29. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo Elfriede

Diesen prächtigen Kerl fand ich nächtens auf einer Treppe.

Obwohl es beide Male der gleiche ist, wirkt er doch von der Farbe sehr verschieden. ?

Vielleicht hängt es auch mit dem jeweiligen Licht zusammen?

Nur so als Idee.

gruß

Martin a. B.


----------



## Blue Charon (4. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo Elfriede,
evtl. ist der kleine Kerl ja aus einem Terrarium geflohen und daher bei Dir gelandet  

Gruß
Georg


----------



## Elfriede (4. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo Georg,

ein Terrarium hier im Umkreis von einigen Kilometern kann ich mit Sicherheit ausschließen, denn es gibt hier kaum von Einheimischen ganzjährig bewohnte Häuser. Es gibt zwei Bauern, die ich kenne und sonst hauptsächlich Häuser von Schweizern, Franzosen, Amerikanern, Deutschen und Österreichern, die nur im Sommer bewohnt sind. Aber mir ist das Schmetterlingstal eingefallen, es ist nur etwa 10 Minuten von meinem Haus entfernt ist. Dort gibt es eine Quelle und riesige Bäume mit viel Unterholz und Schatten. Man spürt förmlich die Feuchtigkeit, wenn man sich eine Eintrittskarte leistet und das parkähnliche Gelände betritt. Von dort könnte der kleine Laubfrosch stammen.
Übrigens saß er gestern in der Nacht auf meinem Brunnen und ließ sich beregnen. Kann sein, dass er bei mir bleibt oder allenfalls pendelt.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede

@ Martin,
das ist wirklich ein prächtiger Kerl. War er bei Dir nur zu Besuch oder ist er immer noch da?

Gruß Elfriede


----------



## jochen (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo Elfriede,

googel mal bitte nach Hyla arborea kretensis, danach auf Kreta umwelt info, ich denke das könnte dein Froschi sein.

Zumindest steht darin geschrieben, das diese Gattung auf allen griechischen Inseln vorkommt.
Am Farbewechseln findet er auch gefallen.


----------



## Elfriede (12. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo Jochen,

ja das ist mein kleiner Frosch, gut erkennbar an der Schleife, die der Seitenstreifen an der Hüfte bildet. Auch sonst stimmt alles überein, wenn ich ihn auch etwas größer einschätzte.

Das Kloster kenne ich von einigen Kreta-Reisen.

Mit Dank für Deine Mühe und mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Dr.J (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo,

heute ist es mir endlich gelungen ein Foto von unserem Gast zu machen. Er ist noch sehr jung und ich hoffe er bleibt nicht nur für 1 Jahr, wie Karl, sein Vorgänger.


----------



## jochen (18. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo,

so langsam füllt sich der Teich, unser erster Frosch...   ,
er ist noch sehr klein, ungefähr 2cm. , Mini aber schön.

     

könnte das ein __ Grasfrosch sein...:?


----------



## Dodi (18. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo Jochen!

Was für schöne Fotos! Macht richtig Spass, sie anzuschauen und die schönen Tiere zu "studieren".


----------



## jochen (18. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo Dodi,

Danke... 

Ich habe gerade selber im Gartenteichatlas studiert.

Was könnte das für ein Fröschlein sein ?
Ich dentiere zwischen Gras. - oder eher __ Moorfrosch habe aber selbst noch keine Erfahrung dazu, bin ja erst Teichneuling.
Sieht zumindest den Moorfrosch im Gartenteichatlas zum verwechseln ähnlich.


----------



## Kalle (18. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

..... hab heute auch Besuch bekommen

                     aber ich glaub nicht, daß ihr von meinem Nachbarn 
                                   ein Foto sehen wollt !!!

  

Möget mir verzeihen


----------



## redangel (18. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*



			
				inge50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> heute Nachmittag hockte ich vor meinem Teich und zupfte an den Pflanzen rum,
> spürte eine schnelle Bewegung neben mir und anschließendes plätschern.
> ...


Glückwunsch, ich hatte das Erlebnis mit einer __ Ringelnatter, die leider immer noch unseren Teich besucht


----------



## jochen (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hi Kalle,

wenn schon ein Bild, dann von deiner Nachbarin...   ,

hallo Redangel,

sei doch froh das du eine __ Ringelnatter im Garten hast, sind äußerst nützliche Tiere, und in meinen Augen sehr schön. Schreckhaft sollte man natürlich nicht sein.

@ all, 

kein Tipp, was für ein Froggy unser neuer Gast sein könnte...:?


----------



## Dodi (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo Jochen!

Grad für Dich mal nachgeschaut. M. E. kann es nur der __ Grasfrosch sein. Schau mal auf der Seite nach, das linke Foto ganz unten zeigt sehr deutlich den Kopf mit dem großen Auge - sieht aus wie Deiner - wobei die anderen Fotos nicht zu zutreffend sind...


----------



## jochen (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hab heute Besuch bekommen*

Hallo Dodi,

besten Dank für die Antwort und den guten Link,
vor allem die Zeichnung an den Seiten ähnelt sich stark, denke jetzt auch das es ein __ Grasfrosch ist.
Wir haben ihn leider seit dem nicht mehr am Teich gesehen.


----------

